# t7,5 nicht das beste in naxx?



## Leo95 (18. Juni 2009)

Das ich noch nicht sehr lange im Endgame bbin, habe ich e ine Dringende frage an euch,
als ich neulich naxx 25iger war, ist Brustharnisch des Misstrauens gedroppt, ich hatte noch aus archa Brustplatte der tapferen Knochensense.
Nun zur Frage, welches soll ich anziehen?? Ich hab noch ein 2. t7 teil.
Der link zu meinem Char: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...;n=Featherflake

schon im foraus danke für eure antworten.


----------



## Slighter (7. Juli 2009)

also von stats her ist der Brustharnisch des Misstrauens besser nur ic hweiß nicht ob man durch irgentwas so sockel auf die brust machen kann weil dann würde ich auch wenn es nur ein sockel wäre die brust nehmen, wenn du aber noch eins oder zwei weitere t7.5 teile hast würde ic hdie behalten.


----------



## xx-elf (13. Juli 2009)

Spotan würde ich auf den Brustharnisch tippen, wenn du durch den t7,5 aber nen Setboni bekommst liegen die Prioritäten klar anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ps: t-Sets und nicht t-Sets in Gleichen (oder vom itemlv her änhlichen) Raids sind ungefähr gleichgut, hierbei musst du abwägen, was du eher brauchst (auf dem einen ist z.B. trefferwertung drauf). 
Deswegen gilt T-Sets sind nicht unbedingt besser, aber in der Regel schon.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen
MFG
XX-Elf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurator (14. August 2009)

Ohne 2er Bonus ist der Harnisch besser. Da du aber die Handschuhe dazu hast, dürfte der 2er Bonus dies rausreissen. Willst du es jedoch genau wissen, kommst du um ein Sreadsheet nicht herum. Guck dich mal im Schurkenforum herum, die können dir da helfen. In einem der Stickys findest du den Link zu einem Spreadsheet, dort siehst du genau, welche Kombination, wann besser ist.

mfg Kurator


----------



## madmurdock (8. September 2009)

Mit den neuen lilanen Gems ist die T 7,5 Brust definitiv besser, wenn man denn gescheit sockelt.


----------

